# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Φτηνο ARM development kit

## bchris

Εχω δει πολλα παιδια εδω μεσα να ρωτανε σχετικα με ARM και αν αξιζει, που/πως κλπ...

Προσφατα η Cypress εβγαλε ενα πολυ ωραιο και προπαντως φτηνο development kit για τις σειρες PSoC 4200 + 4100.
Κοστιζει μονο $4 και ειναι ενας ARM Cortex M0 μαζι με πολλα αλλα ωραια ψιψιψινια, ολα σε ενα chip (aka PSoC).

psoc_dev.jpg

----------

nestoras (04-05-15), 

vmanos (04-05-15)

----------


## aktis

Ναι , οι τιμές σε cortex M0 και  M0+ πέφτουν κάτω από 1 δολλάριο .... τα δε αναπτυξιακά έχουν πέσει και αυτά αντίστοιχα ...
Πολλά αναπτυξιακά είναι και σε τιμές με σχεδόν μηδενικό κέρδος ...

http://gr.mouser.com/Search/Refine.a...cing|0&FS=True

----------


## picdev

με τι μπορείς να κάνεις ανάπτυξη? IDE, compiler, πρώτη φορά την ακούω την εταιρεία

----------


## aktis

όλα τα arm είναι παρόμοια αλλά διαφέρουν κυρίως σε περιφερειακα .
σε τόσο μικρά τσιπακια ακόμα και οι επώνυμοι compiler νομιζω είναι δωρεάν (IAR keil )
σε μεγαλυτερα οι επώνυμοι μπορεί να κανουν και 1000 2000 ευρώ
υπαρχουν και GCC

----------


## picdev

o IAR κάνει 2000ε

----------


## bchris

> με τι μπορείς να κάνεις ανάπτυξη? IDE, compiler, πρώτη φορά την ακούω την εταιρεία




Ακη στο PSoC αναφερεσε?

----------


## picdev

αυτό τι ειναι, ? κάτι σαν plc είδα ότι ειναι,
δεν έχει compiler για C ? c++? σου δίνει βιβλιοθήκες?

----------


## bchris

Ναι ρε συ.
Η εταιρεια ειναι η Cypress (cypress.com).
Δεν ειναι σαν PLC. Σκεψου το σαν εναν ARM μC μαζι με μερικα CPLD και μερικα αναλογικα στοιχεια.

Γραφεις σε C, το IDE (Psoc Creator) εχει αρκετες βιβλιοθηκες και παραδειγματα μεσα, αν και λιγο buggy  :Smile: 
Εχει και μια personal license gia tin keil, αλλα την χρησιμοποιει στο PSoC3. 
Στα PSoC4 + PSoC5 exei οπως ειπα GNU ARM C.

----------


## aktis

> σε τόσο μικρά τσιπακια ακόμα και οι επώνυμοι compiler νομιζω είναι δωρεάν (IAR keil )



http://www2.keil.com/stmicroelectronics-stm32

Αυτό είχα διαβάσει για τις τιμές ... 
Στην ουσια είναι τυράκι της KEIL (θυγατρικη της ARM πλεον ) για να συνηθίσεις το σύστημα ( να γίνεις πελάτης )
Νομιζω , ετσι και αλλιώς,  μεχρι 32 ΚΒ βγάζουν και οι trial εκδόσεις  
Kαι μετά  όταν οι απαιτήσεις ανέβουν γίνεσαι κανονικός πελάτης με κανονικές άδειες ,  συμβόλαια συντήρησης κλπ

http://www.keil.com/demo/limits.asp

----------


## mtzag

τζαμπε ειναι ολα στους arm με τον gcc για arm
βαλτε το cocox ide και παρτε κλωνο τον προγραματιστη/debugger ulink2 απο aliexpress που σε mode msis-dap παιζει με το cocox ide που ειναι ουσιαστικα eclipse με gcc λαπακετο.
Τους commercial compilers τους δινει και ο θειος αν ενδιαφερεται καποιος να τους δει.
Αλλα η χρηση gcc-arm ειναι εγγυηση.

Αλου ειναι το προβλημα οτι δεν υπαρχουνε παραδειγματα και βιβλια να λενε για προγραματισμο τσιπακιων arm.

----------


## bchris

Αυτο δεν εινια μονο ενας ARM.
Ειναι SoC (system on chip). Εχει καμποσα αναλογικα components μεσα, καθως επισης και αρκετα UDB (CPLD υσιαστικα).

Με ολα αυτα, μπορεις να κανεις αρκετα μικρα κυκλωματα, ολα επανω στο chip.
Εκτος αυτου, ειναι re-programmable. 
Σημερα μπορεις να κανεις ενα LPF, αυριο στην βαραει και κανεις μια function generator.

----------


## picdev

> Αυτο δεν εινια μονο ενας ARM.
> Ειναι SoC (system on chip). Εχει καμποσα αναλογικα components μεσα, καθως επισης και αρκετα UDB (CPLD υσιαστικα).
> 
> Με ολα αυτα, μπορεις να κανεις αρκετα μικρα κυκλωματα, ολα επανω στο chip.
> Εκτος αυτου, ειναι re-programmable. 
> Σημερα μπορεις να κανεις ενα LPF, αυριο στην βαραει και κανεις μια function generator.



που έμαθες απο cpld? έχει βιβλιοθήκες έτοιμες ?
εχώ λέω να πάω σε st32, τώρα δεν ξέρω τι είναι καλύτερο το cube32 που είναι της st, ή το mbed

----------


## chip

είναι ωραίοι οι PSOC αλλά θα τους επέλεγα μόνο αν ήταν για να βγάλω βιομηχανικό προϊόν για το οποίο θα ήταν η καταληλότερη επιλογή ο PSOC...
απλά για να μάθω PSOC για να τον χρησιμοποιώ σε διάφορες κατασκευές θα τον απέφευγα γιατί απλά την πάτησα μία φορά με τους PSOC της Cypress κάπου στα 2002-2003 όταν άρχισα να παίζω με την πρώτη γενιά PSOC και μετά από κάνα χρόνο η Cypress έβγαλε εκτός παραγωγής τους PSOC 1 και πέρασε στους PSOC 2! (διευκρινίζω οτι άρχισα να ασχολούμαι με τους PSOC μόλις του έβγαλε... δηλαδή κράτησε στην παραγωγή την πρώτη γενιά για περίπου ένα χρόνο... ίσως δύο...)

Προσωπικά σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω ARM είτε ST είτε NXP (μικρότερη πιθανότητα για ATMEL) αλλά μάλλον ποιο άμεσα θα δοκιμάσω τους STM8 (8 bit για χαμηλού κόστους εφαρμογές)

----------


## picdev

αυτό το cypres τι βιβλιοθήκες σου παρέχει ? 
Εγώ έχω χαθεί, δεν ξέρω με ποια μάρκα να αρχίσω, υπάρχουν και freescale και st και ένα κάρο άλλες μάρκες.

Το mbed το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς? υποστηρίζει πολλές μάρκες arm και έχει πάρα πολλές βιβλιοθήκες. 
Το cube32 της st?
το crosswork?

----------


## picdev

Έριξα μια ματιά στο eevblog για τους arm , υπάρχει μεγάλη σύγχυση για τους IDE και για τους compiler γενικά.
Οπως κατάλαβα τα πράγματα είναι αρκετά δύσκολα αφού δεν υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη κοινότητα, είδα και μερικούς κώδικες για st32 ,
χρειάζεται βαθιά γνώση της αρχιτεκτονικής για να φτιάξεις πρόγραμμα , μέχρι ορισμό των block της μνήμης χρειάζεται.
Απο εκεί και πέρα κάποιοι IDE που πρωτείνουν είναι ο keil και ο IAR, αλλά δεν είναι δωρεάν.

Και ένας φίλος μου που δουλεύει σε εταιρεία που κάνουν ανάπτυξη με arm, τις βιβλιοθήκες για τα περιφερειακά τους έχουν αγοράσει απο εταιρεία.
Οπως φαίνεται αυτά που προσφαίρει η avr και η microchip με τους compiler και τους ide , μοιάζουν παιχνίδια μπροστά στη δουλειά που θέλει ο arm ή τα λεφτά που πρέπει να δαπανήσεις

Υπάρχει και αυτή η λύση που υποστηρίζει αρκετούς arm , και υπάρχει και μεγάλη κοινότητα

https://developer.mbed.org/platforms/

----------


## mtzag

υπαρχει και αυτο http://www.arm.com/products/processo...e-standard.php

----------

